# [gelöst] cups server verbinden

## Christian99

hi, ich wollt mal fragen wie das funktioniert, wenn man zwei cups server verbinden will, d.h. Desktop mit konfigurierten drucker, laptop soll diesen drucker nutzen können. der laptop ist aber auch gelegentlich in einem windows netz, d.h da muss ein eigener cupsd laufen, ich kann nicht einfach /etc/cups/client.conf ändern (zumindest soweit ich das verstanden habe, falls es doch irgendwie geht nehm ich auch gerne das).

cups ist version 1.7.0 und zeroconf ist deaktiviert, weswegen wahrscheinlich das automatische entdecken nach http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.7/sharing.html nicht geht. (ich das aus dem link nicht über die kommandozeile gamacht sondern über das webinterface, über die kommandozeile überlebt das doch sicher keinen neustart von cupsd, oder doch?). was muss ich dann noch auf meinem laptop machen, dass der drucker gefunden wird?Last edited by Christian99 on Wed Nov 06, 2013 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ok, habs inzwischen selber gefunden  :Smile: 

man muss dafür /etc/init.d/cups-browsed laufen lassen und man mus cups browsed noch extra den server mitteilen (in /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf mit einer "BrowsePoll [hostname/ip-addresse[:port]]" zeile. schön das das auch in der cups dokumentation erwähnt wird...

----------

## musv

Danke, wusste nicht, dass sowas überhaupt geht. Nach was ähnlichem hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren schon gesucht.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, kann damit einen entfernten Cups-Server in den lokalen reinmergen, oder? Wenn ja, dann könnte man sich damit die Installation der Druckertreiber auf jedem einzelnen Rechner sparen. Wäre schon klasse.

----------

## Christian99

Schön, dass mein selbstgespräch doch für jemanden nützlich war  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, kann damit einen entfernten Cups-Server in den lokalen reinmergen, oder? Wenn ja, dann könnte man sich damit die Installation der Druckertreiber auf jedem einzelnen Rechner sparen. Wäre schon klasse.

 

Ja, das geht so, das ist doch auchirgendwie die grundidee von cups, sonst machts ja keinen sinn, dass bei cups alles auf netzwerk ausgerichtet ist.

Falls du zeroconf verwendest lannst du dir das mit dem BrowsePoll, glaube ich, sparen. dann müsste cups-browsed das von selber finden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.

----------

## musv

Nein, Zeroconf hab ich nicht drin. Ist mir irgendwie unsympathisch.

----------

